# Bee-L



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

What is status of the Bee-L list? Has it move addresses or is it closed?

I enjoy the discussions

Larry


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

from another thread...........

they have moved the new address is
http://community.lsoft.com/scripts/w...S.exe?A0=BEE-L

you may have to resubscribe.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

The BEE-L list was migrated complete with archives to an improved server,

If you were subscribed, you won't have to sign up againfor the mailing list, but you may need a new password on the web interface if you use it to read or change options Mosy people do all that by email commands, though.

As you may know, BEE-L is a mailing list, not a forum, so when subscribed, you receive all posts by email in real time, and can reply to any of them simply by hitting, "Reply". Since BEE-L is a single channel, unlike a bulletin board, BEE-L is moderated and every post is scrutinized to reduce chatter and minimize "noise' before being sent to all recipients. The discussisons are intended for intermediate to advanced beekeepers, although all levels do participate.

There is also a web interface that looks like a bulletin board, and posts can be made form the web, but email is the primary method of participation.

Anyone can subscribe, and more information is available at http://www.honeybeeworld.com/bee-l/ Hopefully the links are all up to date.


----------

